# Homemade dust extractor, any experience?.



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

So after reading a lot about how to properly extract dust, thanks to a lot of experienced a wise people I concluded that a shop vac probably wont do.

Instead I need a dust collector system.

However, dust collectors here are:

1) hard to find, even used ones
2) ridiculously expensive (they got a big fat plus in price because they are considered for factories and companies, since there is non-existent market for home dust collectors)

So, I found this interesting:

Homemade small dust collector: The blower

The guy made a dust collection system from a motor + a homemade impeller/blower, the motor itself is only 1/3 hp.

What do you think about this project?, too much for a newbie in woodworking?.


----------



## Gadget01 (Jul 9, 2014)

I had a similar situation. I did not have the budget for a "real" dust collection system and space is limited. I bought a Ridgid 16 gallon shop vac, which is connected to an Oneida Dust Deputy, mounted to an older shop vac where I removed the motor/pump. 

Nearly all of the wood chips remain in the collector until it's full. Once it starts getting heavy, that's my cue to empty it. If I need the shop vac for something else, I just disconnect the hose and do what I need.










It's kinda noisy but I use hearing protection for the power tools that require dust collection anyways.


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

If I understand correctly, the dust deputy, cyclone, thein separator and all of those dust separator artifacts their only purpose is to separate dust from air. They won't increase your cfm. 

Specially in my case that I mostly cut (I'm planing to hook it to a TS) MDF, when I cut it it generates a huge amount of airborne dust all over the room. I need to be able to catch all I can before it gets everywhere. That is why I think a vac wont do, since it doesn't create an air flow, it just sucks whatever is close to the hose, nothing else.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't think there's a cheap solution, Pablo. Our bigger hobbyist dust collectors are 220V and at least 2HP. What would you have available in the way of a motor with muscle that you could salvage to power a DC? 
They're basically just a heavily built squirrel cage fan driven by an electric motor.
I just looked at a furnace blower...no where close to the CFM that you'd need.
Dayton Model 1TDR9 Blower 463 CFM 1600 RPM 115V 60 50Hz 4C264 4C448 | eBay


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It can be done, apparently!
Building a dust collector blower


----------



## streetdoc (Dec 27, 2007)

Have you checked out Bill Pentz's site?


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

> It can be done, apparently!
> http://woodgears.ca/dust_collector/blower_build.html


LOL when Matthias Wandel admitted half way into his excellent presentation that he cussed when he discovered that his impeller vanes were mounted backwards. I could never image him saying a bad word. But his solution was pure genius. Thanks for sharing, Dan.

Bob


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

If you simply have no option, you should indeed build the Woodgears version. I built Matthias' band saw. It works well. The only problem is that, with the time I spent building it, I could have bought a very nice band saw. The silver lining was that the process was pretty fun.


----------



## foodgroup (May 8, 2014)

Many people base their frankenstein systems around the motor/impeller assembly from Harbor Freight's 2HP dust collector, it is about $150 w/coupon so that is the price to beat.


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

For me, there is no price to beat because I don't have access to it .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Artemix said:


> For me, there is no price to beat because I don't have access to it .


Can you handle the cold? Move to Canada , we all sorts of stuff you can buy


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

I would!, one of my short/mid term goals is to get out of here... Don't get me wrong, I don't think there is a country with such varied natural resources as Argentina.. but.. the people, the government... no thanks.


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

Just a couple additional comments-

First, I appreciate the pain of not having access to affordable equipment, and the desire for affordable alternatives.

As already posted, check out Bill Pentz's site Dust Collection Research - Equipment Scroll down to C.6., which gives a good summary of dust collector blower design, and possible alternatives, such as furnace blowers.

As far as the woodgear.ca homemade collector- it looks like the best financial solution, but is a major project, especially for a newbie. I'd give it a try if you have a lot of time, attention to detail, and tolerance for multiple mistakes along the way. 

For example, the impeller needs to be well balanced and securely fastened to avoid self destruction. Also, wooden construction is much more susceptible than metal to damage from debris, so a separator- such as a Thien cyclone- would be mandatory to remove large particles before the air stream hits the blower.

Just my .02 (or the Argentine peso equivalent) Good luck!


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Just remember that Mathias on Woodgears is an engineer and issues he came up with are sometimes easier for him than the average guy. I have bought some of his plans and he is a nice quy. Send him an email and talk with him about it. He at least can start you out right


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you all guys for the input, it's very appreciated.

After some googling I've found that I got something here that probably could be useful for this, it's something like this:

Turbina Para Inflable 1.75 Hp Komasa - $ 2.095,00 en MercadoLibre

It is used to pump up plastic castles, you know, the ones used for kids recreation.

I will dig into the document you linked John, and I will see if this product could fit my needs. I don't need something very powerful either, but MDF is a pain in the ass to catch, it merges into the air so easily, it creates a "smoke" like cloud, not only annoying but very toxic.


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

One more thought, in case it hasn't come up before: if you don't have one yet, by all means get a good respirator mask, such as a 3M 6500 series. The best and cheapest way to safeguard your lungs against small particles, esp. because you're using mdf.


----------



## Gadget01 (Jul 9, 2014)

Another inexpensive option is to work in front of a large shop fan either completely outdoors or near a very large open door and have it blow all the dust out of your work area as you cut. Even with the best dust collection system, I would still recommend using a respirator when cutting MDF. If you can smell it, it's definitely going into your lungs. If you can't smell it, you are probably used to the smell already and it's piling up in your lungs.


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Damn that article by Bill Pentz is hard to digest.. so much info..

I guess I will send him an email with my current configuration and ask him if a blower of 2-3 hp will do, because my electric installation can't handle a 5+hp blower.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Just be mindful that the goal of dust collection is to protect your health, not keep your shop clean.

There really is no cheap solution to proper dust collection when you include filters that filter down to 1 or 0.5 micron and can flow 275ft3/min of air.

You are better off sweeping the floor if you are not using a good filtration system.


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah but, if I understood correctly, a cyclone would fix that, the dust would fall while the air would come out clean.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Yeah but, if I understood correctly, a cyclone would fix that, the dust would fall while the air would come out clean.


in theory...
VOE says the are lots of variables that have to be worked in...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

The really fine particles (the dangerous ones) have little mass and therefore, take a long time to fall out of the air column. No separator can remove the really fine particles. That is why a very fine filter with lots of surface area is required. It would clog otherwise.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Artemix said:


> For me, there is no price to beat because I don't have access to it .


LOL... Yes. Apparently he didn't notice you were from Argentina. (No Harbor Frieght there)

But... you do probably have some HVAC (heating and air conditioning) shops there... where my experience shows that if you talk with some of the shops... Some will kept equipment that they remove in sort of a boneyard for salvage. If you can find such a refuge, you might be able to come across something that might be useful for you to adapt that might suit your budget.

Heck. Costs nothing to ask right?


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Indeed. 

Since I didn't have time to wait for a proper dust collection investigation + shopping, I had to get a shop vac and I have to say, I'm surprised at how well it seems to be working.

I will upload pictures of how the inside of my TS is made (encasing the blade) so maybe a very small dust collection system could work wonders, in this particular scenario.

Also I'm interested in making a zero clearance slot for the disc, well, one 90 degrees and another 45 degrees.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Also I'm interested in making a zero clearance slot for the disc, well, one 90 degrees and another 45 degrees.



????????


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

I meant the insert.

(I keep saying disc since here it's called "disco" )


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> I meant the insert.
> 
> (I keep saying disc since here it's called "disco" )


you have got to find some of that High density plastic...
use the original insert as a template and router a duplicate ....

Table Saw Inserts - Making Zero Clearance Inserts
How To Make A Zero Clearance Insert | Woodworker's Guide
Build a Zero Clearance Insert for Your Table Saw
How to Make a zero-clearance dado insert for your table saw « Tools & Equipment


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

And how about a 45 degrees one?, is there any problem with making one of those too?.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> And how about a 45 degrees one?, is there any problem with making one of those too?.


no...
remove the blade guard and riving knife..
set the blade to 45...
lower it all the way down...
install the blank inset...
turn the saw on...
raise the blade through the insert all the way...
shut down...
reinstall guard...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Cool. I've read somewhere that it could work better for dust collection to have a zero clearance, I think it's because that way you obtain more suction because of the less open area.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Cool. I've read somewhere that it could work better for dust collection to have a zero clearance, I think it's because that way you obtain more suction because of the less open area.


DC's work better with more air flow.... not suction...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah but I have a shop vac, so maybe it helps.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Yeah but I have a shop vac, so maybe it helps.


put a particle separator to maintain suction and keep the filter clean longer.....


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, I'm going to build one soon.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Yeah, I'm going to build one soon.


as often as we get together ....
yur buying...
Rainman and Daninvan keep ducking the tab...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> as often as we get together ....
> yur buying...
> Rainman and Daninvan keep ducking the tab...



...It's a Canadian thing. You know, "Sorry; I forgot my wallet."
We're famous for always apologizing.


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah I understand probably half of what Stick says anyway .


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Yeah I understand probably half of what Stick says anyway .


you guys are just not going to let me mooch any free beers...

are ya???


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

My shop is in my basement. Shop vacs and a dust collector are used. SHMBO still complained about dust. Until I screwed a washable furnace filter to the pull side of a 20" box fan. I it hung to blow across the stairway. Sort of an air curtain.
Momma is now happy


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

*Range Hood Option*

I have built a couple around vacuum cleaners. Putting a cyclone and bucket between the machine and the vacuum cleaner.

The downfall of vacuum cleaners is their pulling power. The largest in Australia is 2400W but even it doesn't have enough air velocity to pull dust up through my router table. (Yep - the full 10Amps)

I'm presently upgrading my table saw system. I'm using the impeller out of a kitchen range hood this time. I'm sure it will pump much more air that the vac.

There is a local Kitchen joinery that rips out old kitchens and puts in new ones. Each time they do one there is a range hood, door and drawer fronts and used bench tops in their rubbish. So I got my range hood for free. (Also good for 35mm particle board and 16mm MDF.)

C ya
Clemo.


----------

